# SNMP: Router soll mir Trap schicken



## ShitHappens (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mich mit SNMP vertraut zu machen. Habe NET-SNMP (auf Win7) installiert und kann über die snmpget und snmpgetnext Befehle Informationen von meinem Router auslesen ... z.B. so:

C:\Users\Tom>snmpget -v1 -c public 10.0.0.138 1.3.6.1.2.1.1.3.0
DISMAN-EVENT-MIB::sysUpTimeInstance = Timeticks: (681669) 1:53:36.69

Nun möchte ich, dass mir mein Router Traps schickt. Weil er das von selbst nicht tut möchte ich mit snmptrap ein Trap generieren, ab da wirds aber kompliziert ... wo wird der Trap definiert? Muss ich dazu eine MIB umschreiben? Habe zwar ein Tutorial dazu gefunden, schlau werde ich daraus aber nicht wirklich ...

http://www.net-snmp.org/wiki/index.php/TUT:snmptrap

Ich hoffe, jemand mit SNMP-Erfahrung kann mir weiterhelfen

--------------------

EDIT: Windows hat anscheinend schon vorher einen Befehl namens "snmptrap" enthalten, habe auf meinem Notebook, auf dem ich NET-SNMP gar nicht installiert habe, folgendes eingegeben ...

C:\Users\Tom>snmptrap

C:\Users\Tom>

... und alles was ausgegeben wurde, war ein Zeilenumbruch! Würde Windows den Befehl nicht kennen, dann würde ja "Der Befehl ... ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden" ausgegeben werden. Ich möchte aber, das Windows nicht diesen, sondern den gleichnamigen Befehl aus der NET-SNMP-Library aufruft, wie mache ich das?


grüße
ShitHappens


----------



## olqs (14. Juni 2011)

Wenn der Router keine Möglichkeit hat SNMP Traps zu verschicken, dann kannst du den auch nicht von extern dazu bringen das zu tun.

Was du auf deiner Windows Client Seite brauchst ist ein SNMP Trap Receiver. Den kannst dann mit einem selbst generierten Trap Event zwar testen, aber sonst muss der Router die Traps schon selbst generieren.

Wenn du mir Hersteller/Modell sagst kann ich ja mal suchen.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## ShitHappens (14. Juni 2011)

Danke, das Problem hat sich schon von selbst erledigt. Ich habe den Befehl von Windows einfach aus dem Verzeichnis System32 gelöscht und es hat dann funktionert


----------

